# With the same draw weight : "weaker" thin flatland cut shorter VS. a stronger thick flatband cut longer ??



## MRSLINGSHOTMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

With the same draw weight : "weaker" thin flatland cut shorter VS. a stronger thick flatband cut longer ??

so whats your verdict ?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wouldn't see much difference I would say. Thinner is faster , but with thicker(slower) and long draw the projectile would shoot faster as well. Don't think a decisive conclusion could be made unless you chose the 2 bands you would like to compare.

P.S. Where do you shoot in Singapore? Wouldn't it be like a forest of concrete?


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Advantages of weaker thin flatland cut shorter:
- longer acceleration path
- less mass (band material) to move 
- less air resistance (it's less wide when stretched because you stretch it more)

Disadvantage:
- shorter lifespan because it is stretched longer.

The above assumes bands of same width, same material, at the same draw-length.


----------



## MRSLINGSHOTMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

most of us stay in apartment-like housing , thus we dont have much room or a yard to shoot in . i make do with what i have , shooting at plastic bottles and must my mattress behind it so as not to damage the wall. For further "protection" i "wrap" my marbles in duct tape so they dont bounce around as much . hmmmm thats pretty much it . a

So for example , My anchor point is my cheek ,i am using 1 layer of theraband gold . and i cut it to a certain length so that my "maximum" "draw-strength" will pull the pouch to my cheek(anchor point) . now i have a situation where i want to use 2 layers of theraband gold which is thicker and harder to pull . so if i want to use my "maximum" draw strength to pull it to touch my cheek(anchor point) i need to make it longer .

so which is better 1 layer or 2 layer or is it the same ( in terms of power and speed ) , baiscally this is my question thanks !
is the longer and thick bands more suited to heavy ammo ? and the 1 layer shorter band suited to light projectiles ? and why thanks ..


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

kcmetalic said:


> most of us stay in apartment-like housing , thus we dont have much room or a yard to shoot in . i make do with what i have , shooting at plastic bottles and must my mattress behind it so as not to damage the wall. For further "protection" i "wrap" my marbles in duct tape so they dont bounce around as much . hmmmm thats pretty much it . and occasionally birds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wrap my 5/16 steel balls in aliminum foil and I still shoot cans in the house, But only when the old ball and chain is out and she don't know unless she is readin this over my shoulder right now.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Full metal jacket for me Darrell,only cause my wife doesn't care so long as I'm not shooting at her


----------



## MRSLINGSHOTMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

haha same here .


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

At the same drawing weight, a slimmer&shorter band will shoot faster and will have a shorter life span. The effects are dramatic, both in terms of power and band life. A few centimeters decide between 20 m/s more or less, and about 200 or 2000 shots per band set. No kidding, the differences are much more than most slingshooters believe.


----------

